# Online Decoy Spread Tool



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember someone posting a link to an online tool used to draft decoy spreads.

Can anyone provide the link once again?

It's a great tool.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Scouting and putting the decoys how the birds were the night before is the best tool


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

i never knew there was such a thing....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have seen it too but cant remember the site.

Yes scouting the night before and replicating is the best. But this way you can show a diagram of what you saw the night before and show it to whom ever is hunting with you so no time is wasted.


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> I have seen it too but cant remember the site.
> 
> Yes scouting the night before and replicating is the best. But this way you can show a diagram of what you saw the night before and show it to whom ever is hunting with you so no time is wasted.


Your "first Prize" ribbon is in the mail! :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know i used this tool last year and it worked wonders by plannign on what your gonna be doing by setting up for your hunt. Yes the best way to set up your deeks is to do what the birds are doing , but from 440 yards away on a gravel road you cant always see if the birds are sitting in an U, X, J, Arrow, or just one big blob with a couple open spots for a landing zone.


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, unless you have a few different view points of a field, its hard to tell what shape the birds are sitting in. And then its also tough to tell if the field has any rolls and dips in it too. If there is a tool online, I would make use of it and play around with a few ideas.


----------



## duckkiller102 (Sep 20, 2009)

yea i normaly run a v and have 27 walkers it works every [email protected]!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://site295.mysite4now.com/crowriv/D ... aint2.html

There ya go


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link. It would be fun if everybody would set up there spread and upload it to the site to see how other hunters set up. Thanks guys


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> http://site295.mysite4now.com/crowriv/DecoyApp2/SimplePaint2.html
> 
> There ya go


Thank you!!


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

That things a trip!!! I learned something though......If I place a dozen actives on TOP of my finisher it COMPLETLEY dissapears!!!! :jammin:


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

WingedShooter7 said:


> http://site295.mysite4now.com/crowriv/DecoyApp2/SimplePaint2.html
> 
> There ya go


Thanks for the link, but it will not open for me, any suggestions?


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea I can't open it either.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Tried it 2, and cant get it 2 work??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Right away it worked. :-?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

didnt work for me


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like it's not working anymore... sorry guys


----------

